# Meet My Ratties :D (Image Heavy)



## kodkingvegeta (Aug 7, 2009)

I would like everyone to meet my ratties !

First Is Hazel, a bit shy, but shes warming up. She loves to run around the cage with her friends.



















Next is Baby, shes also a bit shy, and she also loves running around with her cage friends.










Next is Grace, she loves to sit on your shoulder, and be pet.



















Next is Nhite, she loves to crawl up and down on the front of the cage door. She loves cuddling up with Baer.



















Next is Baer, shes a dumbo. Very pretty loves to cuddle up with Khite.



















Next is Rose, she doesn't look so good, because her fellow cage mates beat her up. But shes doing alot better. And soon she will be 100%










Next is Tanner, shes very shy. She usually likes to stick by herself, but she still runs around with her cage friends.




























Next is Bella, she was our first rat. She is such a sweet heart, she will sit on your shoulder for hours.










Next is Alice, she was our second rat. And like Bella, she also will sit on your shoulder for hours.










Next is Bebop, he was our first male, and he is such a sweet heat. He loves to be held and petted.



















Next is Scar, hes about 6 - 7 weeks old. And he just loves to be held, he also will sit on your should for hours. He also loves to give out lots of licks, he will lick your finger over and over.










Next is Lily, she is also about 6 - 7 weeks old, and just like scar, she will lick your finger over and over, and sit on your shoulder and nibble on your ear. (Scar's sister)










Next is Roo (shes on the left), and Kanga (shes on the right), they are also 6 - 7 weeks old. And like the other 2, they will lick your fingers over and over. (Scar and Lily sisters)










Next is, Pinky. She is a rex, dumbo hairless.










And Finally is Gumdrop, she is Pinky's sister, and of the same breed.


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

Wow! That's a lot! And a lot of cuteness!


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Will Scar be living with Bebop so he has company?


----------



## kodkingvegeta (Aug 7, 2009)

I havn't thought of that. Bebop is over a year old, he might not take to well to Scar being in his big ol cage.


----------



## maddy (Jul 27, 2009)

if u let them run about on the floor together (ssupervised of corse) for about a month or so...then perhaps u can put them in the same cage
if they need more time for intros, then give them more. but i wouldn't put them in together with out some kinda introduction
who knows what would happen


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

kodkingvegeta said:


> I havn't thought of that. Bebop is over a year old, he might not take to well to Scar being in his big ol cage.


Bebop has been alone all his life? . As you hadn't thought of that, am I right in thinking you were going to keep Scar as a lone rat too?


----------



## kodkingvegeta (Aug 7, 2009)

Stace87 said:


> Bebop has been alone all his life? . As you hadn't thought of that, am I right in thinking you were going to keep Scar as a lone rat too?


Scar lives with his sisters as of this moment, and yes Bebop has lived alone all his life. I got him about 3 or 4 months ago, from someone that did not want him anymore. They dumped him outside of the local pet store in the rain, and left him there (he was in a 10 gallon tank with some food and water). 

I went to the pet store to get a rat book, and someone asked me if I wanted a male rat for free. They told me the story I told you, and thats how I got Bebop. 

I havn't decided if I want to get him fixed so then he can live with the other male rat.


----------



## Lauren_22 (Mar 10, 2009)

kodkingvegeta said:


> Scar lives with his sisters as of this moment


Is he neutered?? From your description he and his sisters are 6-7 weeks of age and rats can get pregnant as early as 5 weeks! Seperate them now if you haven't as all of them could already be pregnant.


----------



## kodkingvegeta (Aug 7, 2009)

Lauren_22 said:


> kodkingvegeta said:
> 
> 
> > Scar lives with his sisters as of this moment
> ...


I sure hope not.  We have been keeping an eye on them, and he hasn't tried to do anything with them yet.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

kodkingvegeta said:


> Lauren_22 said:
> 
> 
> > kodkingvegeta said:
> ...


I'm sure you aren't watching them 24/7 and it takes seconds for them to mate. Even if it was under supervision, they shouldn't be together. It's not worth the risk and those girls are so young. Separate them now before it's too late... it may already be too late though. Hopefully they won't be pregnant.


----------



## kodkingvegeta (Aug 7, 2009)

The only other cage that I have is a 10 gallon tank with a screen lid (the cage Bebop came in). The cage that Bebop is in now, the bars are to spaced apart and Scar can get out.


----------



## Lauren_22 (Mar 10, 2009)

kodkingvegeta said:


> The only other cage that I have is a 10 gallon tank with a screen lid (the cage Bebop came in). The cage that Bebop is in now, the bars are to spaced apart and Scar can get out.


Keeping him in that is better than you ending up with 40+ more babies to care for and have to find homes for. If you read a few posts down, a 9 week old baby got pregnant and is getting ready to give birth so the possibility is there and real!!


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

kodkingvegeta said:


> Scar lives with his sisters as of this moment, and yes Bebop has lived alone all his life. I got him about 3 or 4 months ago, from someone that did not want him anymore. They dumped him outside of the local pet store in the rain, and left him there (he was in a 10 gallon tank with some food and water).
> 
> I havn't decided if I want to get him fixed so then he can live with the other male rat.


Have you never considered getting Bebop a friend or two in those 3 or 4 months he's been with you? . Male rats can live together. None of mine have needed to be neutered due to aggression issues so far. Take a look at the introductions and quarantine sticky in the General section. You may possibly be better off introducing two youngsters to Bebop seeing as he has been alone his whole life, so they have eachother to pester opposed to Bebop.


----------



## kodkingvegeta (Aug 7, 2009)

I always did want to get a pal for Bebop, but one never really came around until Scar. I got most of my rats through rescues. And they all happen to be females. Scar happend to be the first boy that I got.


----------



## teresaisaacs (Jul 31, 2009)

hope all works out... and they are really cute by the way!!!


----------



## kodkingvegeta (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks I LOVE all my ratties . If I could I would save every one that I come across. But I can't do it. I don't have enough cages, or time to take care of anymore then what I have.


----------

